# OMG Louie!!!!



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He's bigger than the spots now :scared:  :lol: :lol: :lol: looks a bit scruffy at the mo he keeps dumping fur  must be the central heating or he's liveing up to his posh name Blizzard :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

he is gorgeous too


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah he is gorgeous but look at that TOBLERONE box to his right. Yummy!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: They're keeping an eye on him though


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ah he is gorgeous but look at that TOBLERONE box to his right. Yummy!


No no - just to the right of the Toblerone there's a box of Seashells - much more yummy


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> No no - just to the right of the Toblerone there's a box of Seashells - much more yummy


You can have those, I have the toblerone and I am sure we can find a taker for the chocolate orange too!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry peeps the choc orange went last night


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooh I missed that one! But do I spot a tub of Celebrations? Is this a recent picture? You still have sweeties left from Christmas? Mind you my Grandchildren did descend on us last Sunday so not surprised that we have nothing left


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Oooh I missed that one! But do I spot a tub of Celebrations? Is this a recent picture? You still have sweeties left from Christmas? Mind you my Grandchildren did descend on us last Sunday so not surprised that we have nothing left


Got more sweets than you can shake a tail at here but OH kids are round tomorrow so will probably dispose of them for us :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol has he been pigging out! 

his gorgeous!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Such a tranquil scene,the gorgeous Louie relaxing :001_wub:.Remember this peeps,in a few weeks all hell will break loose when Louie MK2 arrives and everything will get Tango'ed :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> Such a tranquil scene,the gorgeous Louie relaxing :001_wub:.Remember this peeps,in a few weeks all hell will break loose when Louie MK2 arrives and everything will get Tango'ed :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: as long as its only Louie getting Tango'ed the spots have had enough of being Louied :lol:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Awww how boootiful! (I mean Louie as well as the chocolates ) 

How about you give me both him and Tango when he arrives? 
I would say you could have little Moggie McGinger instead, but I would be lying. 
Sound like a fair deal?? :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sparkles87 said:


> Awww how boootiful! (I mean Louie as well as the chocolates )
> 
> How about you give me both him and Tango when he arrives?
> I would say you could have little Moggie McGinger instead, but I would be lying.
> Sound like a fair deal?? :thumbup:


How about an empty choc orange for McGinger to bat around :lol:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Well....okaaaay. I suppose that would work. Although I would have much preferred it if you hadn't scoffed the chocolate orange beforehand 
McGinger would love that after all. Every time I clean my house I find a mountain of quality street wrappers hidden away....sweetie wrappers/packaging seem to be his favourite toy since christmas. And here was daft human thinking that his new cat tree would suffice


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sparkles87 said:


> Well....okaaaay. I suppose that would work. Although I would have much preferred it if you hadn't scoffed the chocolate orange beforehand
> McGinger would love that after all. Every time I clean my house I find a mountain of quality street wrappers hidden away....sweetie wrappers/packaging seem to be his favourite toy since christmas. And here was daft human thinking that his new cat tree would suffice


He'l train you yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

That is too true. He's definitely getting there! I've come to realise that due to it being the room he stayed in when he first got here the living room is now 'his room'. Come to think of it, I'm starting to feel that he believes it to be his house and I'm just a lodger in it who happens to pander to to his every need :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sparkles87 said:


> That is too true. He's definitely getting there! I've come to realise that due to it being the room he stayed in when he first got here the living room is now 'his room'. Come to think of it, I'm starting to feel that he believes it to be his house and I'm just a lodger in it who happens to pander to to his every need :lol::lol:


He has you trained already then :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes really beautiful!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

You keep the babypawz if you must and we'll kidnap Louie instead - he is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------

